# St. George East End



## teethdoc (May 24, 2017)

Can you still go all the way to the east end with a 4x4?  Thanks.  I have a buddy going down next week and trying to give him some pointers.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2017)

They improved the road a number of years back. It is accessible with 2 wheel drive now, unless something has changed recently.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 24, 2017)

Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 24, 2017)

call the state park


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 24, 2017)

last time i went there were just a few puddles to go through, 2wd many people in cars


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2017)

I do miss the 4x4 only. Half the fun was getting there and back. Had to put it to the floor and not let up or you were buried. Right at the end it got really bad. I think we pulled folks out the last two times I went during those times. Kept the area a lot less pressured as well.


----------



## Rabun (May 24, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> I do miss the 4x4 only. Half the fun was getting there and back. Had to put it to the floor and not let up or you were buried. Right at the end it got really bad. I think we pulled folks out the last two times I went during those times. Kept the area a lot less pressured as well.



I agree.  It was always an adventure driving to the east end.  I remember driving to the rocks at the cut too.  Sure made it easier to bring all of your fishing stuff (cooler).  The good old days.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (May 28, 2017)

Friday when I passed by there was all kinds of cars from 4x4's to mini vans the parking area was packed out, it's not a secret spot no more.


----------



## sadler2 (Jun 1, 2017)

I was down there memorial day weekend. Caught trout and whiting out of the surf. The biggest trout being 17". Next day took the boat out in the bay, caught trout, lady fish and a big stingray. all in all a pretty good trip and nothing beats a few keeper trout fresh from the water to the grease. Caught most of the trout on shrimp free lining under a popping cork.


----------

